# Menudo mito con las eslavas, son bastante feas de media



## Paella de Chorizo (25 Dic 2022)

Aqui en Valencia ha venido mucho ucraniano con pasta, se supone que tendran buenas hembras atraidas por el dinero, y en general son bastante feas comparadas con las españolas.

Si, mucho rubia de ojos claros, pero muy normaluchas. Cosas que me han chocado fisicamente hay algunas muy llamativas:

Son mujeres sin "tronco", unido a sus piernas largas, a algunas les hace un cuerpo la marde raro, como si en alguna actuacion de un mago, en el truco ese del cajon y el serrucho, les hubieran contado una parte de la barriga y vuelto a unir.

Hay muchas con cara de dibujo animado, mandibula cuadrada y nariz en la parte baja tocha y saliente.

Otras tienen los ragos mas finos, pero suelen tener una cabeza cacahuete, tamaño minusculo.

Y por ultimo, envejecen fatal, las que son un poco mayores mutan en abuelas directamente.


----------



## moromierda (25 Dic 2022)

iste hilo a no fotos e one puta merde, amego. Yo arrigla:


----------



## Ancient Warrior (25 Dic 2022)

Pues ve a Benidorm y flipas


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Dic 2022)

ese moromierda grande....!


----------



## EnKli (25 Dic 2022)

Totalmente cierto la mujer eslava media os saca dos cuerpos y varios kilos y en ellas no veréis rasgos típicamente femeninos como el ratio cadera-cintura


----------



## nate (25 Dic 2022)

En mi trabajo hay unas cuantas... y la verdad es que son bastante normalitas y tirando por lo bajo. Las comparo con mis compis danesas y salen muy mal paradas.

Pero si que hay una de Lituania que está impresionante de cuerpo, pelo, caderaza de hembra fértil... lo tiene todo. Una excepción... supongo.

Yo que se. Es lo que veo. No las conozco a todas.


----------



## Onesimo39 (25 Dic 2022)

No coincido en absoluto. Si bien es cierto que no por ser rubia y de ojos azules es una mujer atractiva. Los rasgos fisicos eslavos son bonitos. Ademas de tener muy buenas tetas en término general.

Precisamente las mujeres españolas las considero de lo mas insulso, no tienen cuerpos como las sudacas, ni son hembras arias como las del este...

Hay españolas guapas, especialmente en el sur, por supuesto no digo que no.

Pero los ojos, las caritas bonitas y cuerpazos del este... Que parecen barbys. El este manda


----------



## arangul (25 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Pues ve a Benidorm y flipas



alto colega,donde se meten en benidorm


----------



## Il Corvo (25 Dic 2022)

Pues claro, en todos los países hay gente fea y guapa. El este es muy grande y abarca muchos tipos de personas con diferentes rasgos. Por trabajo he conocido a algunas rusas, alguna era guapa pero borde y con una hija pirada, las otras no eran modelos precisamente, otra tenía los ojos chinorris pero azules, era muy maja, a unos les parecería fea y a otros guapa, eso es al gusto de cada uno. Y luego en mi trabajo las escandinavas, pues alguna guapa hay, las otras nada. La más guapa de todas para mí es una que es macedonia, pelo oscuro rizado con curvas y ni siquiera se maquilla, porque no lo necesita, en cambio está una noruega que se debe tirar 4 horas para maquillarse cada día y luego además operada...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (25 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> alto colega,donde se meten en benidorm



Son la mayoría que están metidas en inmobiliarias ..muchas viven ahí


----------



## Komanche O_o (25 Dic 2022)

AQUÍ HEMOS VENIDO A VER FOTOS.


----------



## pandillero (25 Dic 2022)

Las nórdicas y eslavas cuando son chortinas muy bien pero el muro lo tienen a la vueta de la esquina y no tiene piedad con ellas.


----------



## ArmiArma (25 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Las nórdicas y eslavas cuando son chortinas muy bien pero el muro lo tienen a la vueta de la esquina y no tiene piedad con ellas.



Las nórdicas no envejecen mal


----------



## Gorrino (25 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Aqui en Valencia ha venido mucho ucraniano con pasta, se supone que tendran buenas hembras atraidas por el dinero, y en general son bastante feas comparadas con las españolas.
> 
> Si, mucho rubia de ojos claros, pero muy normaluchas. Cosas que me han chocado fisicamente hay algunas muy llamativas:
> 
> ...



Un compañero rumano segurata eslavo tiene una hija que quita el hipo. Muy bien educada y deportista.

Otra de origen ruso que nadaba conmigo muy guapa y educada (inginiera. Poca-ninguna inginiera ex pañola verás, ya que rozan el analfabetismo).

Las eslavas bien educadas, de padre ultraconservador, como los casos que te expuesto, están dos puntos por encima de las españolas.


----------



## Gorrino (25 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Aqui en Valencia ha venido mucho ucraniano con pasta, se supone que tendran buenas hembras atraidas por el dinero, y en general son bastante feas comparadas con las españolas.
> 
> Si, mucho rubia de ojos claros, pero muy normaluchas. Cosas que me han chocado fisicamente hay algunas muy llamativas:
> 
> ...



Vente a Warcelona al gym que voy yo (Bonanova) y te vas a cagar de virote el nivel que traen. Eso sí hay hembras guapas de todos los colores.


----------



## Gorrino (25 Dic 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Las nórdicas no envejecen mal



Las nórdicas las he visto con 50 todavía con un buen polvo.


----------



## Gorrino (25 Dic 2022)

Il Corvo dijo:


> Pues claro, en todos los países hay gente fea y guapa. El este es muy grande y abarca muchos tipos de personas con diferentes rasgos. Por trabajo he conocido a algunas rusas, alguna era guapa pero borde y con una hija pirada, las otras no eran modelos precisamente, otra tenía los ojos chinorris pero azules, era muy maja, a unos les parecería fea y a otros guapa, eso es al gusto de cada uno. Y luego en mi trabajo las escandinavas, pues alguna guapa hay, las otras nada. La más guapa de todas para mí es una que es macedonia, pelo oscuro rizado con curvas y ni siquiera se maquilla, porque no lo necesita, en cambio está una noruega que se debe tirar 4 horas para maquillarse cada día y luego además operada...



Normalmente suele ser: rico=guapo; podre=feo y derroido. Con excepciones como todo.


----------



## Gorrino (25 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> No coincido en absoluto. Si bien es cierto que no por ser rubia y de ojos azules es una mujer atractiva. Los rasgos fisicos eslavos son bonitos. Ademas de tener muy buenas tetas en término general.
> 
> Precisamente las mujeres españolas las considero de lo mas insulso, no tienen cuerpos como las sudacas, ni son hembras arias como las del este...
> 
> ...



En general tienen mejores proporciones ellos y ellas, sí. Por eso se les dan bien todos los deportes por los que se interesan (baloncesto, ciclismo, esquí, waterpolo, gimnasia...etc.).


----------



## Fígaro (25 Dic 2022)

Estén como estén, el problema es que son insulsas hablando. Cero gracia. 
Es como hablarle a un notario o a un robot.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Dic 2022)

Nuevo hilo en burbuja que apesta a maricon. De los ucranianos no se queja jajajaja


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (25 Dic 2022)

Mucho decis que son altas, debeis ser unos retacos, las que veo por aqui no son altas.


----------



## kicorv (25 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> En mi trabajo hay unas cuantas... y la verdad es que son bastante normalitas y tirando por lo bajo. Las comparo con mis compis danesas y salen muy mal paradas.
> 
> Pero si que hay una de Lituania que está impresionante de cuerpo, pelo, caderaza de hembra fértil... lo tiene todo. Una excepción... supongo.
> 
> Yo que se. Es lo que veo. No las conozco a todas.



Danesas has dicho?

De unas 500, he visto a 2 danesas guapas.

Otra cosa es que dijeras SUECAS.

Dicho esto, la gente en España es MUY guapa. Pero mucho. Otra cosa es la mentalidad nuevoordenmundista, feminista y empoderada de la mujer española, de tal forma que hasta las abuelas se quedan mirando cuando ven a una pareja donde la tía es claramente más guapa que el tío. Se la suda si los unió algo no superficial o la tía se caga involuntariamente cada 10 minutos. Así de triste y degenerada es la sociedad HEMBRISTA en España desde hace ya bastantes años.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (26 Dic 2022)

cuando pokemon vilnius lea esto va a ser como cuando entrabas con un nivel 10 en tierras de la peste del oeste y salian los osos de nivel 50 a darte dentelladas
el agro que vas a desencadenar va a ser epico, ahora mismo ya estoy rezando por ti, jatetú


----------



## Calimero (26 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Aqui en Valencia ha venido mucho ucraniano con pasta, se supone que tendran buenas hembras atraidas por el dinero, y en general son bastante feas comparadas con las españolas.
> 
> Si, mucho rubia de ojos claros, pero muy normaluchas. Cosas que me han chocado fisicamente hay algunas muy llamativas:
> 
> ...




Yo lo comenté en otro hilo. Mi pareja es ucraniana ( nos conocimos antes de nadie supiera dónde está Ucrania en el mapa ). No te digo como es porque es algo también subjetivo pero vamos, feucha para nada. A lo que iba, sus amigas son bastante normales tirando a orcos. Evidentemente la proporción debe ser similar a la de cualquier país.

Eso sí las que son guapas destacan mucho más que las españolas ( en general ) al ser más altas y tener unos rasgos diferentes a las de aquí.


----------



## Pericoloso (26 Dic 2022)

La que es una floja pues engorda después de los 30, pero creo que puede ser universal entre naciones y credos. Al final tienen todas dos cromosomas X, uno para el cotilleo, el otro para la indisciplina.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Las nórdicas y eslavas cuando son chortinas muy bien pero el muro lo tienen a la vueta de la esquina y no tiene piedad con ellas.



Eso no es cierto...pegate una vuelta por Belgrado...veras que tias...incluso de 50 y mas tacos...


----------



## Abrojo (26 Dic 2022)

Suelen ser tetudas, no iba a ser todo malo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Dic 2022)

2 paginas y una sola foto. Desepsió


----------



## RayoSombrio (26 Dic 2022)

Mas que por atractivo, es por el tema de que suelen ser mega zorras y muy interesadas.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Dic 2022)

No hay nada como una progre, feminazi, para compartir el dia a dia.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Aqui en Valencia ha venido mucho ucraniano con pasta, se supone que tendran buenas hembras atraidas por el dinero, y en general son bastante feas comparadas con las españolas.
> 
> Si, mucho rubia de ojos claros, pero muy normaluchas. Cosas que me han chocado fisicamente hay algunas muy llamativas:
> 
> ...



Te olvidas de que los nuncafollistas rusofilos no han catado hembra en su vida y cualquier cosa delgada y pintada como un coche les parece una maravilla.


----------



## Flecky's (26 Dic 2022)

Con 30 años se les pone cuerpo de babushka y ya no hay quien lo pare.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Vente a Warcelona al gym que voy yo (Bonanova) y te vas a cagar de virote el nivel que traen. Eso sí hay hembras guapas de todos los colores.



Las feas y gordas no van al gym porque les da verguenza, ni tienen pagafantas que las mantenga para que puedan ir a ejercitarse, ni consiguen trabajo florero que tambien les permite ir al gym, la muestra no es representativa.


----------



## Shudra (26 Dic 2022)

Entro esperando fotos para comparar latinas y eslavas y me encuentro esto.


----------



## Chocochomocho (26 Dic 2022)

La inmensa mayoría al natural son muy mediocres fisícamente. La cosa es que saben sacarse partido desde muy pequeñas las muy putas. Llevan décadas sometiendo al hombre blandengue y engañandole para que no se preocupe por su belleza y así subvertir el mercado sexual y dominarlo. Y el hombre cae cuando su belleza triplica a la de la mujer. Cualquier cuteboy de tiktok, con un poco de cuidado se mea en cualquier puta "guapa" artificial.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (26 Dic 2022)

El_Perro Gay no "haprueba este jilo"


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Dic 2022)

Aqui falta informacion de primera calidad:


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Aqui en Valencia ha venido mucho ucraniano con pasta, se supone que tendran buenas hembras atraidas por el dinero, y en general son bastante feas comparadas con las españolas.
> 
> Si, mucho rubia de ojos claros, pero muy normaluchas. Cosas que me han chocado fisicamente hay algunas muy llamativas:
> 
> ...



He vivido más de un año en Ucrania, meses en Rusia y semanas en Bielorrusia.

En Kiev ves más tías buenas en una hora que españolas buenas en España en toda una vida.

y no solo en Kiev, en todos los puebloa barrios y ciudades de Ucrania que he estado ves tías buenísimas.

Pero bueno, puede ser que tú ideal de belleza sea Isabel Pantoja, la chiqui Montero y Cuca Gamarra. Es decir la española media.

PD: por cierto conozco unos 40 países en Europa, todos excepto Noruega e Islandia.

y las mujeres más guapas sin duda están en Ucrania y en Rusia. Pero para gustos colores


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Dic 2022)

Por lo general no me atraen excesivamente sus rasgos faciales, afilados. No creo que, en general, sean más atractivas que las españolas. Por ahí andarán.


----------



## Baubens2 (26 Dic 2022)

Los eslavos son basura


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Dic 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Por lo general no me atraen excesivamente sus rasgos faciales, afilados. No creo que, en general, sean más atractivas que las españolas. Por ahí andarán.



Afilados? Pero tú has visto alguna eslava en tu vida?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Dic 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Afilados? Pero tú has visto alguna eslava en tu vida?


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Dic 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> La inmensa mayoría al natural son muy mediocres fisícamente. La cosa es que saben sacarse partido desde muy pequeñas las muy putas. Llevan décadas sometiendo al hombre blandengue y engañandole para que no se preocupe por su belleza y así subvertir el mercado sexual y dominarlo. Y el hombre cae cuando su belleza triplica a la de la mujer. Cualquier cuteboy de tiktok, con un poco de cuidado se mea en cualquier puta "guapa" artificial.



Eres virgen y gordaco sin duda


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (26 Dic 2022)

En el trabajo conozco a tres , las tres estupendas.
A poco que se cuiden , ya llevan ventaja a casi cualquier tiparraca nacional , rasgos dulces , ojos bonitos y buena delantera de serie.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (26 Dic 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Los eslavos son basura



Pero no las eslavas


----------



## Pirro (26 Dic 2022)

Estuve en Rusia y el OP miente. Fácilmente con 8 de cada 10 menores de 30 se te caían los huevos al suelo. Nada de politatuadas, nada de pelos de colores, obesidad como algo muy anecdótico, igualito que España, hoyga.


----------



## Chocochomocho (26 Dic 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Eres virgen y gordaco sin duda



Soy gay


----------



## Mauito (26 Dic 2022)

¿Entonces a caido un mito en Burbuja ?


----------



## piensaflexible (26 Dic 2022)

Las eslavas en general no son muy curvilíneas o poco culo, van muy maqueadas eso sí, mucho running.


----------



## PACOJONES (26 Dic 2022)

Yo estuve con una rusa que hacia cameos de actriz y cuando se arreglaba era una fuera de serie que le hacia sombra a cualquier española que se preciara, y no sigo porque sin fotos este hilo es una mierda


----------



## Fígaro (26 Dic 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> No hay nada como una progre, feminazi, para compartir el dia a dia.



Tampoco es eso.

Pero yo valoro más la experiencia completa…ligue, risas, antes del polvo…polvo, luego hasta hace una paella…imagínate.

Prefiero montármelo con una paticorta malagueña que con un robot rubio.


----------



## NIKK (26 Dic 2022)

A ver, seamos sinceros, las españolas por regla general no valen una mierda, feuchas (por no decir feas de cojones) paticortas, o tienen mucho culo o muchas tetas (se llama desproporcionadas), suelen ser masculinas, y ya el colmo del colmo feministas, y no me refiero a que defiendan la igualdad (que es lo justo) sino que se sienten tios, machos, bebedoras de cerveza y putillas del tres al cuarto que ni para putas valen; eso las de ahora porque las de antes ni punto de comparación. Las eslavas les sacan bastantes quilómetros, las cosas como son.


----------



## Bielsa (26 Dic 2022)

La raza blanca envejece fatal. Es un hecho


----------



## Karma bueno (26 Dic 2022)

Si no te gustan, echales azucar...


----------



## pandillero (26 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Eso no es cierto...pegate una vuelta por Belgrado...veras que tias...incluso de 50 y mas tacos...



Tienes razón, aunque sólo estuve tres días me dí cuenta, pero no sé hasta que punto son eslavos racialmente puros en Serbia.


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Dic 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> En el trabajo conozco a tres , las tres estupendas.
> A poco que se cuiden , ya llevan ventaja a casi cualquier tiparraca nacional , rasgos dulces , ojos bonitos y buena delantera de serie.



Ahí sí que has patinado totalmente.
Las eslavas están buenísimas pero tienen tetas pequeñas y a veces casi planas.
Te lo digo yo que he tenido más de 20 novias eslavas ( porque he vivido en eslavolandia que os veo venir)


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (26 Dic 2022)

Pues oye , enhorabuena por las más de 20 , ya nos dices el secreto , pero para convencerlas , no para que huyan tantas.


----------



## SolyCalma (26 Dic 2022)

A lo mejor es que los que te gustan son los que se han quedado alli con las armas.


----------



## INE (26 Dic 2022)

Pero eso es porque a España llegan las menos agraciadas por motivos obvios. A ver si pensáis que los 
pivones van a ir a Albacete o a Castellón


----------



## weyler (26 Dic 2022)

Tienen mucho pomulo


----------



## gilmour38 (26 Dic 2022)

Hay un bar k contrato una ucraniana y es morena, pensé latina, nada ojos espectaculares, eso sí muy trabajadora, no como las panchivagas, adiós mito


----------



## gilmour38 (26 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Un compañero rumano segurata eslavo tiene una hija que quita el hipo. Muy bien educada y deportista.
> 
> Otra de origen ruso que nadaba conmigo muy guapa y educada (inginiera. Poca-ninguna inginiera ex pañola verás, ya que rozan el analfabetismo).
> 
> Las eslavas bien educadas, de padre ultraconservador, como los casos que te expuesto, están dos puntos por encima de las españolas.



Y son educadas? Porque yo alguna rusa k conocí educación escasa, bordes de narices


----------



## f700b (26 Dic 2022)

Los que verdaderamente tienen pasta no se vienen a España.
El levante se está volviendo un estercolero


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (26 Dic 2022)

INE dijo:


> Pero eso es porque a España llegan las menos agraciadas por motivos obvios. A ver si pensáis que los
> pivones van a ir a Albacete o a Castellón



Meno agraciadas?

Aqui se esta llenando de ucranianos con porsches, bmw, mercedes, ... nuevos, carracos de decenas de miles.

Y la inmensa mayoria tiene mujeres muy normaluchas y alguna fea de cojones.

Si eso tiene un tio con pasta, tela.

Lo mas raro es eso, las sin tronco y piernas largas, parecen un extraterrestre


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Dic 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Ahí sí que has patinado totalmente.
> Las eslavas están buenísimas pero tienen tetas pequeñas y a veces casi planas.
> Te lo digo yo que he tenido más de 20 novias eslavas ( porque he vivido en eslavolandia que os veo venir)


----------



## Evangelion (26 Dic 2022)

Si.


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Dic 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Pues oye , enhorabuena por las más de 20 , ya nos dices el secreto , pero para convencerlas , no para que huyan tantas.



El secreto es vivir allí: Moscú, Minsk, Kiev, Dnipro, Petersburgo…..


----------



## Gorrino (26 Dic 2022)

gilmour38 dijo:


> Y son educadas? Porque yo alguna rusa k conocí educación escasa, bordes de narices



Te hablo de tías tipo Liu Sivaya versión triatleta.

El LUMPEN es basura hasta en todos lados, tal vez menos en Suiza y algún otro sitio más.


----------



## Gorrino (26 Dic 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Los que verdaderamente tienen pasta no se vienen a España.
> El levante se está volviendo un estercolero



Se van a Austria desde hace muchos años. Desde siempre los sitios de sol y playa han sido de LUMPEN.


----------



## Gorrino (26 Dic 2022)

gilmour38 dijo:


> Hay un bar k contrato una ucraniana y es morena, pensé latina, nada ojos espectaculares, eso sí muy trabajadora, no como las panchivagas, adiós mito



Sería gitana, que allí tb las hay.


----------



## Fígaro (26 Dic 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> A ver, seamos sinceros, las españolas por regla general no valen una mierda, feuchas (por no decir feas de cojones) paticortas, o tienen mucho culo o muchas tetas (se llama desproporcionadas), suelen ser masculinas, y ya el colmo del colmo feministas, y no me refiero a que defiendan la igualdad (que es lo justo) sino que se sienten tios, machos, bebedoras de cerveza y putillas del tres al cuarto que ni para putas valen; eso las de ahora porque las de antes ni punto de comparación. Las eslavas les sacan bastantes quilómetros, las cosas como son.




Os creeis que porque sean eslavas van a se esClavas...buena suerte con eso si no eres rico.

Y sí, es más facil lucir tipo si mides 15 cm más, pero vamos...hay que ver las pintas de las seres de luz...chachas mediterraneas visten con más clase que la mayoria de nordicas.

Las españolas SON GUAPISIMAS. Si para vosotros son inalcanzables, vosotros sabreis.

Aqui lo que pasa es que vemos una fregona puesta de pie y por el amarillo ya nos la queremos follar.

Despertad, aqui hay NIVELAZO. Las guiris son para eso, para un polvo facil. 


Ahhh, que follar os cuesta.

Eso ya es otra cosa, no acuseis al producto nacional.


----------



## Castellano (26 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> En mi trabajo hay unas cuantas... y la verdad es que son bastante normalitas y tirando por lo bajo. Las comparo con mis compis danesas y salen muy mal paradas.
> 
> *Pero si que hay una de Lituania* que está impresionante de cuerpo, pelo, caderaza de hembra fértil... lo tiene todo. Una excepción... supongo.
> 
> Yo que se. Es lo que veo. No las conozco a todas.



Las lituanas no son eslavas.


----------



## Castellano (26 Dic 2022)

Si queréis ver eslavas guapas, id a los Balcanes.

Serbia, Croacia, Bosnia, Macedonia...incluso Bulgaria.


Porque son eslavas mezcladas con mediterráneas


----------



## CiclopeBizco (26 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Sería gitana, que allí tb las hay.



Yo estuve un tiempo liado con una gitana de mi quinta que vivía en el barrio de Torrero de Zaragoza pero era natural de Cubas de La Sagra. . Era delgada y de buen cuerpo pero le faltaban varios incisivos, algo que la afeaba bastante pero que la beneficiaba a la hora de chuparla. Tenía cuatro hijos y la casa llena de mierda hasta arriba. Vivía con un hermano suyo y la mujer de este. No veáis cómo me acogieron, con qué cariño y con qué cosa. La conocí en el badoo. Me puse un día a hablar con ella y le dije así de primeras que me la quería follar. Me dijo que sí y que fuera directamente a su casa. No hago más que entrar allí y veo un suelo de gres a medio poner con sacos de cemento cola y una sierra radial en el suelo. Varios niños renegridos pasando delante mío y dando voces. En seguida me di cuenta de que me había metido en una casa de gitanos. Me hace entrar al salón.

Allí está la familia al completo con una estufa de butano encendida, la ventana con un cristal roto tapado con un cartón de una caja de zapatos de marca Baerchi. El hermano de la gachi saludándome con gran afecto mientras preparaba una ensalada de endivias con piña, langostinos, endivias y salsa brava. Que estaba cojonuda por cierto. Lo puede comprobar ya que me invitaron a cenar. Después de la ensalada hubo cocido al estilo de ellos y no estaba mal. Allí estuvieron casi un ahora contándome casi todos su vida mientras yo alucinaba en tecnicolor.

Casi todos fumaban, hasta los críos de once años y echaban despreocupadamente las colillas y la ceniza al suelo. Un muchacho de quince años miraba porno delante de todos en un portatil y se quejaba de que no tenía donde meterla y su padre le dice: "Pues aquí tienes a tu tía, vete con ella a la cama". Y responde el mozo: "Bah, ya se la hi metido muchas veces, ya me aburre". Me sacaron un carajillo de napoleón y un davidoff y al final me dijo ella que la acompañara.

Me llevó a un cuarto donde sacó unas mantas muy gruedas y encendió otra estufa de butano. Me dijo que acaba de discutir con ex-marido y que del cabreo que había pillado había decidido acostarse con el primero que se lo pidiera, que resultó ser yo. Cuando se caldeó el ambiente nos despelotamos y terminamos follando durante un par de horas. Chichi muy estrecho, teticas de perra. Mamadas buenísimas por la falta de incisivos, se dejaba dar por todos los lados y a pelico, se tragaba la leche.... Al salir de la casa su hermano se despidió efusivamente de mí y me dijo que siempre se llevaba bien con todos los amigos de su hermana, que le gustaba como eran.

El peor chocho que he tenido el honor de saborear fue el suyo. ¿Sabéis el chiste del que no tenía olfato pero le lloraban los ojos? Pues está basado en hechos reales. Aquello tenía un olor tal que te hacía llorar, cosa normal porque emanaba gases y el ojo se protege. Se te quedaba en los labios como un picor persistente de guindilla, y al hacer contacto la lengua con aquello me supo a hierro, como cuando tocas con la punta de la lengua una pila para ver si tiene carga. Era una mezcla de salazón picante con olor a ultratumba. Pero no podía dejar de libar.
Luego me contó que le habían echado mal de ojo y que tenía que llevar una cabeza de ajo en la copa izquierda del sujetador, cerca del corazón, para que el mal de este lo absorbiera la cabeza de ajo y lo erradicase. Me dijo que a la semana se lo quitó y estaba negro, signo de que había sido curada. Siempre sospeché que en el chocho se metió otra cabeza de ajos y ahí seguía, macerando hasta que el mal se fuese.

Estuve dos meses y medio yendo a esa casa un par de veces a la semana hasta que llegó un día que dejó de cogerme el teléfono y nunca supe más de ella (Ella no me llamó nunca a mí). Nunca tuve ganas de ir a la casa e investigar que porqué no me cogía el teléfono. Me quedé aliviado de hecho.

Las gitanas son la hostia en la cama, junto a las ecuatorianas y una de Talavera con las que estuve liado un tiempo de las mejores experiencias de mi vida.
No vayáis a La Sagra hijos míos.
Tan cerca de Madrid tan lejos del Dios.


----------



## nate (26 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> En mi trabajo hay unas cuantas... y la verdad es que son bastante normalitas y tirando por lo bajo. Las comparo con mis compis danesas y salen muy mal paradas.
> 
> Yo que se. Es lo que veo. No las conozco a todas.





Castellano dijo:


> Las lituanas no son eslavas.



Cierto. Disculpa mi error.


----------



## rudeboy (26 Dic 2022)

Porque la ucraniana guapa está de puta y es lo que se veía por aquí basta marzo, desde entonces han llegado los crancos que es lo que que más abunda por ucrania


----------



## niebla13 (26 Dic 2022)

En general, las españolas tienen mejor cuerpo y las eslavas mejor cara.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Dic 2022)

Novedad. Yo con las que trabajo , no se salva ninguna. Especial mención a una rusa de 40 años que aparenta 10 años más.


----------



## tocafa (26 Dic 2022)

Uff yo voy a Budapest el 20 de enero.
Espero que no lleves razón, porque quiero repetir con Polonia y Chequia.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (26 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> *Son mujeres sin "tronco", unido a sus piernas largas, a algunas les hace un cuerpo la mar de raro, como si en alguna actuacion de un mago, en el truco ese del cajon y el serrucho, les hubieran contado una parte de la barriga y vuelto a unir.
> 
> Hay muchas con cara de dibujo animado, mandibula cuadrada y nariz en la parte baja tocha y saliente.
> 
> Otras tienen los ragos mas finos, pero suelen tener una cabeza cacahuete, tamaño minusculo.*


----------



## Vientosolar (26 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Meno agraciadas?
> 
> Aqui se esta llenando de ucranianos con porsches, bmw, mercedes, ... nuevos, carracos de decenas de miles.
> 
> ...



Hay de todo, como en todas partes. Hay muchas guapas, no digo en concreto ucranianas, aunque yo he conocido varias guapas, sino en toda Europa del Este. Las hay que salen guapísimas, como Olga Kurylenko. Eso sí , envejecen fatal. Por ejemplo, esta actriz ya se ha hinchado y adiós a la belleza que tenía. Las eslavas vienen con un airbag interno de serie, y a partir de los 30 y algo se activa y se inflan. Las que no se inflan, se arrugan como un fractal de pergamino.


----------



## Karma bueno (26 Dic 2022)

Las eslavas no suelen ser bigotudas...


----------



## gilmour38 (26 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Te hablo de tías tipo Liu Sivaya versión triatleta.
> 
> El LUMPEN es basura hasta en todos lados, tal vez menos en Suiza y algún otro sitio más.



Liusivaya ni con un palo... que grima


----------



## gilmour38 (26 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Sería gitana, que allí tb las hay.



No, me lo dijo dueña y le pregunté a ella


----------



## gilmour38 (26 Dic 2022)

gilmour38 dijo:


> No, me lo dijo dueña y le pregunté a ella, la verdad que flipe


----------



## gilmour38 (26 Dic 2022)

gilmour38 dijo:


> No, me lo dijo dueña y le pregunté a ella



Tan morena no, como una gitana no era


----------



## petro6 (26 Dic 2022)

Aquí es que estamos sobraos, está claro...


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (26 Dic 2022)

lES GUSTA POR EL CULO.


----------



## Gorrino (26 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Aquí es que estamos sobraos, está claro...



Joder, estamos en la mierda más absoluta.


----------



## Gorrino (26 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Hay de todo, como en todas partes. Hay muchas guapas, no digo en concreto ucranianas, aunque yo he conocido varias guapas, sino en toda Europa del Este. Las hay que salen guapísimas, como Olga Kurylenko. Eso sí , envejecen fatal. Por ejemplo, esta actriz ya se ha hinchado y adiós a la belleza que tenía. Las eslavas vienen con un airbag interno de serie, y a partir de los 30 y algo se activa y se inflan. Las que no se inflan, se arrugan como un fractal de pergamino.



Busca Monster Girls. La checa morena es amiga mía. A ver si es verdad lo que dices.


----------



## Gorrino (26 Dic 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Porque la ucraniana guapa está de puta y es lo que se veía por aquí basta marzo, desde entonces han llegado los crancos que es lo que que más abunda por ucrania



Son barriobajo. Eslavas guapas las de los países con pasta.


----------



## Vientosolar (27 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Busca Monster Girls. La checa morena es amiga mía. A ver si es verdad lo que dices.



Me salen dibujos, y una foto con cuatro chicas jóvenes muy guapas, una de las cuales es morena. ¿Cómo se relaciona que, en general, las europeas del este envejezcan mal con el hecho de que una chica joven de Rep. Checa morena sea guapa? En la intervención que me citas, ¿leíste la parte donde dije que hay muchas guapas?


----------



## Alberto1989 (27 Dic 2022)

Yo las mas guapas, pibones, y tremendas que he conocido han sido de Georgia y Kazahistan.

Morenas las dos, culos de brasileñas, tetas medianas, caderita estrechita, cara de 10, y un impetu para tirar adelante brutal.

Eso si, son duras, secas, frias, ese rollo no me va para nada, no quiero tener un hijo y que vea a su madre y piense que es un maniqui sin emociones.

Como las brasileñas y colombianas, ese cariño y ese trato, ningunas.

El problema es, que en mi opinion, las que me atraen, no son las que te interesan para madres.

A mi me puede gustar una colombiana de 1.65, pero claro, si te sale un varon de ahi, te sale el crio morenito, rechonhete y pequeñito.

Si vas con una holandesa por ejemplo, aunque no tengan gracia y tal, le das un futuro prospero a tu varon porque te sale un fulano de 1.95 recio y con ojos azules.

Pero alli ya hay feminismo y te va a dejar a los 30 años para descubrirse a si misma y tal.

Dicen por ahi, que las de Eslovenia tienen esa combinación, que son como las ruskis pero más sencillas, más tradicionales, menos materialistas y más latinas en el trato.

Si no funciona lo de Eslovenia, creo que lo intentaré en el Libano, que al final es genetica colombiana, pero son más tradicionales y tal.

El tema de formar una familia sana y prospera con buena genetica es lo más complejo hoy en día.


----------



## Alberto1989 (27 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Rumanas/Moldavas? Se supone que son las latinas de la zona…
> 
> Del Líbano yo he conocido dos, las dos locas del royo feministas, una en Alemania y otra en Suecia.



Moldavas ya me han dicho que son interesaditas y muy materialistas... no sé si será verdad.

Rumanas, las que yo he visto, son currelas a tope, y eso me gusta, no quiero que trabajen pero si me gusta la idea de una madre atenta y que no esté en el sofa sino haciendo algo por los crios.


----------



## McNulty (27 Dic 2022)

Coincido. Estoy viendo a muchas por valencia. Yo ya sabía que estaban sobrevaloradas las eslavas, pero en lo único que podrían destacar, esto es, en belleza facial, no son nada del otro mundo. Carapanes la mayoría, con rasgos faciales muy asimétricos. Y de cuerpo son o bichos palos sin nada que agarrar, o directamente gordas mantecosas de 2m.

También visten como el culo. Y las charos de 40 años un horror, mejor ni hablar.


----------



## Vientosolar (27 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Si vas con una holandesa por ejemplo, aunque no tengan gracia y tal, le das un futuro prospero a tu varon porque te sale un fulano de 1.95 recio y con ojos azules.



Pues durante cientos de años los españoles bajitos y morenos les han dado para el pelo a tus fulanos de 1.95 “recios” y con ojos azules. Sólo las retacas bigotudas patrias, o los maricones, usarían ese argumento de que medir 1.95 o tener ojos azules son una ventaja genética. Por cierto, que Einstein medía 1.70 y tenía ojos marrones. Beethoven además era un retaco de 1.50 (aunque en Google ponga 1.62), feo, de piel oscura y picado de viruela (le apodaban el español, y , además, Beethoven mostró un extraño interés por España).


----------



## Wotan2021 (27 Dic 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Aqui en Valencia ha venido mucho ucraniano con pasta, se supone que tendran buenas hembras atraidas por el dinero, y en general son bastante feas comparadas con las españolas.
> 
> Si, mucho rubia de ojos claros, pero muy normaluchas. Cosas que me han chocado fisicamente hay algunas muy llamativas:
> 
> ...



Para tí las bigotudas y las panchitas, a mí déjame las eslavas que no te gustan, todos contentos.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

Ya lo avise, pero no hacéis caso...

El caudillo Ze ha sacado de sus cuevas a la marubunta krankil (antes no salían porque la prostitución y el turismo sexual eran grandes fuentes de divisas para ese gran pais de la UE y la OTAN que es Ucrania; había que mantener una imagen y un nivel de calidad) y ahora corretean libres por Europa disfrazadas de fugietas.

Hay que concentrarse en las españolas, con las que hay muchísima química...


----------



## Wotan2021 (27 Dic 2022)

Los que decís que las españolas son guapas, habéis salido de España alguna vez?


----------



## Wotan2021 (27 Dic 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> He vivido más de un año en Ucrania, meses en Rusia y semanas en Bielorrusia.
> 
> En Kiev ves más tías buenas en una hora que españolas buenas en España en toda una vida.
> 
> ...



100% de acuerdo con tu post, como cualquiera que haya viajado.


----------



## Pajirri (27 Dic 2022)

y las putas fotos ?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Los que decís que las españolas son guapas, habéis salido de España alguna vez?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

Las rusas y las ucranianas son una puta birria de tías.

Las mejores, 4/10.

Además, huelen a pepinillo en vinagre, joder. Cultura gastronómica patera patera...


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Dic 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> 100% de acuerdo con tu post, como cualquiera que haya viajado.



Hay uno por ahí que no se que dice de las Georgianas. Yo he estado en Georgia y poco antes había estado en Turquía. Me daba la impresión de que seguía en Turquía, las Georgianas físicamente parecidas a las turcas.
No quiero decir que sean feas pero comparadas con ucranianas y rusas es como comparar a Dios con un gitano.
Pd: también me he tirado una ucraniana medio Georgiana, una de las menos guapas que me he tirado, eso si la chupaba súper bien y tragaba siempre, no escupía.


----------



## McNulty (27 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Las rusas y las ucranianas son una puta birria de tías.
> 
> Las mejores, 4/10.
> 
> Además, huelen a pepinillo en vinagre, joder. Cultura gastronómica patera patera...



A ver tampoco exageremos, hay pibonazas como en todas las etnias. Hay eslavas que se cuidan y son guapas, y se hacen algún retoque, sobre todo en el culo y las tetas por motivos obvios, no quedan del todo mal. Lo que he visto es que muchas tienen un problema con la cara a largo plazo, suelen abusar del botox demasiado y se convierten en muñecas de cera sin expresión facial, porque además tienen esa piel tan pálida.
Para reyes ya tengo fichada a una puta ukra, hace bastante que no cato eslava. A ver qué me cuenta sobre Bakhmut.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A ver tampoco exageremos, hay pibonazas como en todas las etnias. Hay eslavas que se cuidan y son guapas, y se hacen algún retoque, sobre todo en el culo y las tetas por motivos obvios, no quedan del todo mal. Lo que he visto es que muchas tienen un problema con la cara a largo plazo, suelen abusar del botox demasiado y se convierten en muñecas de cera sin expresión facial, porque además tienen esa piel tan pálida.
> Para reyes ya tengo fichada a una puta ukra, hace bastante que no cato eslava. A ver qué me cuenta sobre Bakhmut.



Propagandista putinejo-putincel...    

Vamos a ver... Las eslavas (las este europeas en general) son tías que entienden que la relacion con los hombres puede ser un facilitador (desde sacarlas de pobres hasta empujarlas en sus carreras profesionales), por tanto no buscan el conflicto "politico" con el hombre como se busca en España, por ejemplo.

A partir de ahi, hay de todos los niveles. Lógicamente, para que una tía sea muy guapa tiene que haber muchas feas. Otra cosa es que al hombre "occidental" el que le hagan bastante casito casi le fuerce a otorgar puntos extra a tías que son en el mejor de los casos un 6/10. Pero eso no quiere decir que todas estén buenísimas, sino que en el Oeste hay mas hambre que en Somalia en tiempos de sequia. Cuando alguien que dice que TODAS las "..." son guapisimas es porque no ha estado nunca en el pais de marras y/o lleva sin follar desde que nació, sin mas...

En cuanto a las ucranianas, comentarios:

1. las noto accesibles, probablemente porque muchas estén explorando el no volver a casa;
2. la guerra ha abierto las compuertas del corral de krankos que antes no salían del pais;
3. mejor que no te metas en el asunto de la guerra (salvo algún comentario conmiserativo), porque vas a FLIPAR, a pelo y hasta el fondo; y ojo, que no estamos hablando de puntos de vista racionales, sino emocionales anclados en lugares MUY profundos; entrar a discutir buscando "conocimiento" te va solamente a producir mal rollo y probablemente no metas el churro (me ha pasado; nunca mais)...


----------



## Woden (27 Dic 2022)

Hace mas de 15 años que voy con eslavas, son las tías que más se cuidan y conservan que conozco. Otra cosa es que las que no eran guapas de serie se dejen como las de aquí. Pero las tías buenas (y la ratio de tías buenas es superior al de cualquier otro lado que conozca) se lo curran para mantenerse macizas el máximo tiempo posible porque viven de eso.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Dic 2022)

Al menos no padecen el mal español, paticortas.


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Al menos no padecen el mal español, paticortas.



Cuando has vivido tiempo en Rusia o Ucrania y vuelves a España el 95 por ciento de las españolas ni siquiera te parecen mujeres sino hembras infollables, tanquetas del averno, seres amorfos, encima fuman un gran porcentaje


----------

